# Club Intrawest -- Interval International



## Jo Jo (Sep 28, 2014)

I have just joined Interval International with my CI T/S.

Is there a site that discusses "trading power" of T/S.  For example I am thinking of deposit a 1 week studio in May at Whistler => but I have no idea as to what type of exchange I may be able to get for this.

Any references to threads that may help with this type of question is greatly appreciated!

Thx.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 28, 2014)

If you log in to interval and browse resorts there is a link on each one for Travel Demand Index.  A week on the far right would allow the best trading power, far left is lowest power but conversely is easier to trade in.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 28, 2014)

According to the chart above it looks like May is a really low demand.  In my experience with II even a high level studio will not upgrade well into larger units except in very low demand times.  So if you are looking to pay to exchange into another low demand studio then it might make a good deposit.  A mid season 1 br or even a low season 2 br will get you many more options for exchanges into 1 and two bedroom units.


----------



## TSPam (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi,
We own CI and have a personal II account. I think that now people use CI points thru the extraordinary escapes to get an exchange. What you get is based on the Travel demand index of the resort that you want and the size of the unit. Check out the CI web site to get info.

Now, if for some reason you have a personal account this is what I can get with a May 17-24 studio: (I book the studio and deposit it with II)
I can get 2 bed units in Orlando, Williamsburg and Hilton Head in low season. That would be Sept-Dec in Orlando, Dec in Hilton Head and Oct thru March in Williamsburg (these are Marriotts that I am looking at) 

I have found that a better way to go is to book a 1 bed at wistler the week before Memorial Day and exchange that. I get many more 2 bedroom units and the 1 bedroom trades almost exactly the same as a two bedroom. Also, I prefer the 1 bed for the XYZ size.

I am unable to see resorts that are not premier or Select. When there is a resort of lower quality that I want I have to call up and have them set up a special search that they have to manually match for me


----------



## Jo Jo (Oct 1, 2014)

Thx. For the advice, much appreciated!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 1, 2014)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> We own CI and have a personal II account. I think that now people use CI points thru the extraordinary escapes to get an exchange. What you get is based on the Travel demand index of the resort that you want and the size of the unit. Check out the CI web site to get info.
> 
> Now, if for some reason you have a personal account this is what I can get with a May 17-24 studio: (I book the studio and deposit it with II)
> ...


We also have CI with a personal II account.  We mostly reserve the fall in Whistler in a 1 bd for about 57 CI pts.  Then deposit it in II.  We great GREAT trades with this week!  as good as a 2 bd week.  

The studio during the same period doesn't trade anywhere near as well.


----------

